# Schwinn FantaRams Horn Fastback   Lime



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m sure everyone on here at least once a day while stuck in traffic or waiting for someone or sitting on the couch staring at the wall says to yourself “Golly I wish I knew what a Lime Rams Horn Fastback looked like” Well your ship has come in. You can stop tossing and turning all night and are free to think of something else!



Touched on this in my childhood Rams Horn post. Back in 91 or so Pete was painting frames, I sent him two to be painted Campus Green. My childhood one came back so dark it looked almost black. The other one is this one which I’m calling Lime. The paint on this one was actually pretty nice and he had screened the guard so I just left it. He refunded my money.  Never put it together for all these years until after finishing my childhood one I thought why not this one too. I dug out all the parts and put it together. Painted the fork daggers on this one also as in my opinion it just looks lots better than decals. Other than that it was just putting it together. It’s kinda cool. The whitewalls on this one are the Jack n Jill. I’m calling it the FantaRam Horn as in fantasy.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 8, 2022)

WOW,these are 2 beauties turned out really nice... Great job on bringing these Fastbacks back on the road... Could you post some better pix of the dark one? Thanks and RideOn...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 8, 2022)

Hey razin

Check out my post about it.









						Schwinn 1968 Rams Horn -  A boy and his bike | All Things Schwinn
					

This is the bike I got for my 12th birthday in 1968. My younger brother got a 67 Sky Blue Fastback and older a Huffy Rail. Not sure why they got bikes on my birthday other than the normal middle child gets crapped on! Lol. Loved this bike! About 4 years later it was stolen as it turns out by the...




					thecabe.com


----------

